# Driver Ratings vs Rider Ratings



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*I originally posted this in the LA forum. It would be nice to see it implemented nationwide:*

Been thinking about rider ratings in relation to driver ratings and how they are not created equal. Most drivers, especially new ones, just give five stars to all riders unless they're drunk or assholes. Drivers get kicked off the Uber system if their rating falls under 4.6*, while riders generally have to get multiple one star reviews before being suspended. This means a 4.6* on the driver side equals somewhere between a 1* and 1.5* on the rider side. In a perfect world all riders would know that anything other than a five star review for their driver is a failing grade, but as we all know, that is not the case.

Short rides are a complete waste of a driver's time and fuel, especially if the trip to pick them up is long or the wait time is more than a few minutes. Minimum fare rides are given at a loss to the driver and are done at times when a driver could be doing a profitable trip, particularly during surges. If all drivers got were four dollar rides all day, they would go broke quickly.

Lately i've picked up riders for minimum fare trips who have 4.5* or above ratings and seem to do the same commute via Uber a lot. Personally, I rate no higher than three stars for minimum fare trips unless a tip is involved. Walking distance trips are rated at one star unless the person obviously could not do the walk. Obviously I also rate down for the usual stuff that pisses everyone off as well.

Rider ratings should be an indicator as to how much a PAX wastes a driver's time and money. If a rider is totally cool, but does nothing but short trips, their rating should fall around three stars. It sounds terrible compared to driver ratings, but isn't going to get their account revoked. People who only take long rides would have a rider rating closer to five stars. Drivers who are actually paying attention could quick cancel lower rated drivers. Even low rated riders will always be able to get picked up since there are always tons of new drivers who don't know better.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Drivers own their ratings just as pax do. There is no right or wrong way to decide on how you rate a pax, and there is never such a thing as "abusing" the rating system.

As for me, any fare below $10 is an automatic 1*.


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Drivers own their ratings just as pax do. There is no right or wrong way to decide on how you rate a pax, and there is never such a thing as "abusing" the rating system.
> 
> As for me, any fare below $10 is an automatic 1*.


That's pretty shitty. I'm a regular rider, refer people to Uber all the time, and I have $8-$9 fares on average I'm prompt, polite, and friendly. Do you think I deserve that?
If you can't handle some under $10 fares, go drive a smelly prius for discount cab...


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Zonie said:


> I have $8-$9 fares on average I'm prompt, polite, and friendly. Do you think I deserve that?


Yes I do. You're a cheap prick.



Zonie said:


> If you can't handle some under $10 fares, go drive a smelly prius for discount cab...


And if you can't handle people with different perspectives than yours, then go live in a cave.


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

So what am I supposed to do, tell you to circle the block a few times to raise the fare? I have no control over the distance between my pickup location and where I need to go.

How does a finite distance make me a cheap prick?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Zonie said:


> So what am I supposed to do, tell you to circle the block a few times to raise the fare? I have no control over the distance between my pickup location and where I need to go.
> 
> How does a finite distance make me a cheap prick?


most drivers want rate you for that be nice and respectful.Respect the driver and you should be 5 star passanger


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

our tell the driver I will rate you a five if you rate me a five.Most driver will take that deal everyday do right there in the car lol


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've taken short trips myself, but I always tip.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Zonie said:


> That's pretty shitty. I'm a regular rider, refer people to Uber all the time, and I have $8-$9 fares on average I'm prompt, polite, and friendly. Do you think I deserve that?





UberComic said:


> *I've taken short trips myself, but I always tip*.


There you go Zonie. If you need short rides that only pay a few bucks to the driver that is understandable. But then, do you tip that driver a few extra bucks ?


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, I tipped $5 last night on a minimum fare ride between bars. I'd have normally walked it, but it was 113* outside. Driver was the next block over when I dropped the pin. Probably made $8 for a 1 mile ride.

Rainbow plate, does that make me a cheap prick?


----------

